# Weight, Height and T



## Soledad Medina

Estoy traduciendo un documento sobre un televisor de pantalla plana:

474mm (W) x 393 mm (H) x 122 mm (T) including base

Sé que W es Weight, o sea el ancho, la H corresponde a Height, o sea el alto pero no tengo idea de lo que significa la T.

Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.
Saludos
SM


----------



## obz

Debería ser "_height, *width *(no weight, esto es el peso, y el peso no se mide en milímetros), and depth_" (HxWxD)

Nunca lo he visto como "t" pero como describe 3 dimensiones_ "altura, anchura y profundidad"_, debe significar "depth", el tercio axis.

Puede que no sea inglés. ¿Hay otro idioma cuya palabra para "depth/profundidad" empiece con la "t"?


----------



## Aserolf

Primeramente la W significa Width = Ancho (Weight es Peso)
Y en cuanto a la *T*, diría que es el *Total*

Un cariñoso saludo Sole !


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchas gracias por entrar en mi hilo.  Pido disculpas por mi error.  El documento trata sobre una computadora personal.  

En este caso estoy segura de que W es Width, o sea el ancho, la H corresponde a Height, o sea el alto, y no aparece la D de Depth (profundidad) por ningún lado sino una T.  Eso es lo que me ha desconcertado.  Jamás había visto una T en las dimensiones de un equipo.  
Saludos
SM


----------



## obz

Aserolf said:


> Y en cuanto a la *T*, diría que es el *Total*






> 474mm (W) x 393 mm (H) x 122 mm (T)



No puede ser. 474x393=186282

Veo escrito con una búsqueda en google "hxwxtx" representando las dimensiones de productos (sale mucho mas con "hxwxdx, como dios manda)... debe ser término alternativo, a pesar de esto, solo puede representar la profundidad.


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchísimas gracias por tu explicación.  Has sido muy amable en orientarme.
Saludos
SM
P.D.  Como decíamos en los tiempos de mi niñez, estoy 'en la nube de Valencia', o sea perdida por completo.


----------



## Aserolf

Ya lo tengo!
Me parece que si se trata de una Laptop, es *Thickness* la palabra que buscas (Grosor)


----------



## k-in-sc

She said it was a TV, but yes, T here is thickness.


----------



## obz

Intrigante. Representa "frequency" 

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...ube_3-axis_H-W-T_(height-width-frequency).png


----------



## k-in-sc

obz said:


> Intrigante. Representa "frequency"
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...ube_3-axis_H-W-T_(height-width-frequency).png


No, silly! It's a flat-screen TV. "Depth" would sound too thick. They want to make it sound like it's barely thicker than a credit card 
Anyway, the dimensions here are in millimeters, not in hertz/frames per second like in that diagram.


----------



## obz

So we have a TV that is 18.6 inches by 15.4 inches by 4.8 inches?

... that's one thick credit card you've got there.
Silly! How dare you .

HWT is a standardization when including the frequency output _(remember the depth of many things is variable, so there is not "one" depth... this is what frequency represents, it's *deepest *point, a TV, flat or otherwise is not a perfect 6 sided object like a cube)_
HWD is a standardization of 3 dimensional volume.

Anyone using "thickness" instead of "depth" is being silly if you ask me 
(work in 3D visualization, so I am biased)


----------



## Cubanboy

Estoy de acuerdo con mi amiga Aserolf.

thickness - espesor.


----------



## k-in-sc

obz said:


> So we have a TV that is 18.6 inches by 15.4 inches by 4.8 inches? ... that's one thick credit card you've got there.


I'm guessing most of that thickness is the base, which you wouldn't use if you're mounting it on the wall. 
And if T here is frequency, why is it in millimeters ...?


----------



## obz

k-in-sc said:


> I'm guessing most of that thickness is the base, which you wouldn't use if you're mounting it on the wall.
> And if T here is frequency, why is it in millimeters ...?



That's what this kind of frequency means. The deepest point is not the depth because it is not consistent. "D" is a constant measure in a 3D volume. 
It's not a Hz frequency measurement here, think of a histogram, it has it's highest point, but that is not the "height", as H is variable throughout the histogram rage.

HxWxD = V
But if the depth is inconstant, as on a TV, with or without base, you call it T for frequency, so an approximate, but not accurate volume can be deduced.
It may be as shallow as 50mm around the screen, but in the back there is more volume where the circuity is housed, or on the bottom with the stand. So we can no longer derive V from HxWxD due to the inconsistancy of D. We use T, it's deepest point (133mm) to serve for broader measuring purposes.

Make sense? 



> n statistics, a *histogram* is a technique to estimate the probability distribution of a variable, by counting the frequencies of data into discrete bins, and then plotting the number of members in each bin versus the bin number.[1] This is usually but not necessarily displayed by a bar chart where each bar is erected over an interval, with an area equal to the frequency of the observations in the interval. The height of a rectangle is also equal to the frequency density of the interval, i.e., the frequency divided by the width of the interval. The total area of the histogram is equal to the number of data. A histogram may also be normalized displaying relative frequencies. It then shows the proportion of cases that fall into each of several categories, with the total area equaling 1. The categories are usually specified as consecutive, non-overlapping intervals of a variable. The categories (intervals) must be adjacent, and often are chosen to be of the same size.[2]


They use "t" as not to have to "normalize" the depth, because the TV could have a normalized (averaged) depth of 60mm, but when the consumer sees the 133mm base, will feel deceived.

"Thickness" works for general purposes, and no one is going to feel confused.... but it is not an accurate measurement, or one used in standardized measurement terms (ISO) with which manufacturers have to comply... 

Y creo que oficialmente me he hecho un buen lió


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm guessing these dimensions are mainly for shipping purposes, or for figuring out if it will fit on your shelf.


----------



## gengo

Soledad Medina said:


> 474mm (W) x 393 mm (H) x 122 mm (T) including base



I am absolutely positive that T is thickness here.  No cabe duda alguna.

These measurements (WHT) are used constantly in the technical documents I translate, and are extremely common among engineers.


----------



## obz

k-in-sc said:


> I'm guessing these dimensions are mainly for shipping purposes, or for figuring out if it will fit on your shelf.




That's the simpler way to say it 

Again, I work in 3D and get carried away with things like that.


----------



## obz

gengo said:


> These measurements (WHT) are used constantly in the technical documents I translate, and are extremely common among engineers.



Exactly, and they refer to the specific peak of an object's measurement in one axis.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spatial_frequency


----------



## Soledad Medina

Muchísimas gracias a todos y cada uno de ustedes por haber sido tan generosos de ayudarme con mi duda.  Creo que este intercambio de ideas ha sido muy positivo y sólo me resta desearles lo mejor del mundo.
Un abrazo GRANDE
SM


----------



## k-in-sc

You know what this reminds me of, obz? That joke about calculating the volume of a cow ...


----------

